# N96 with only 950mAh battery???!!!!



## ksundar (Sep 12, 2008)

Very Cheap Business Tactic by Nokia.
By releasing N96,a powerful smartphone with so many features & a horrible battery of 950mAh.We need to charge the mobile atleast once in 12 hours.The situation is similar to N95 with poor battery,Later with improved battery of N95-8GB.
So,we can expect Nokia to release N96-24GB or 32GB in a few months with a better battery to make everyone to get by throwing the old one.
I remember a Samsung mobile D780 with basic features & without even 3G has a battery of 1200mAh.
Oh God,save us from Nokia!


----------



## krazzy (Sep 13, 2008)

Whoa there cowboy! Hold your horses! And put down that gun before you hurt somebody.

N96's battery might not seem all that macho on paper but in reality it is quite adequate. Want proof? Read this:
*www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/7968_First_impressions_of_the_Nokia.php


----------



## ksundar (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL.....he..he...it is just 'common sense' no need to analyze FP2 or processor with minimal battery drainage.

950mAh is just not sufficient for this Giant! (Even Steve & Nick with their 'Gifts' can say 16.5hours battery life)

Only Time can reveal the Deal???????!!!!!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ +1. 3.5hr rated talktime is pathetic for such a phone good on features.

Damn. G900 for 20k gives 12hr talktime.

PS: What is the use of having loads of features when you fear battery draining out if you use them.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 15, 2008)

They should provide more powerful battery


----------



## subir12 (Sep 15, 2008)

ksundar said:


> LOL.....he..he...it is just 'common sense' no need to analyze FP2 or processor with minimal battery drainage.
> 
> 950mAh is just not sufficient for this Giant! (Even Steve & Nick with their 'Gifts' can say 16.5hours battery life)
> 
> Only Time can reveal the Deal???????!!!!!!!!



Please READ the usage before commenting.. if one can do all this and still have power left.. then u got 2 be talking abt some back up.


Battery life: one word - IMPRESSED. I took the phone off charge at 6:30 this morning, 16.5 hours later the low battery warning has just come on, during this time:
i) Approx 1 Hour playing YouTube Videos using the S60 browser through 3.5G
ii) Approx 1 Hour general Web Surfing using both Wifi and 3.5G
iii) Approx 1 hour mucking about with settings and navigating menus, etc.
iv) Setup Profimail and synced my IMAP account, 3,200 Emails, approx 400MB using Wifi, 3.5G and GPRS!
v) Downloaded the AAS Podcast, approx 20MB directly on the N96, and played the file using a stereo Bluetooth headset


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 15, 2008)

It doesn't seem to affect performance though.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Exactly my point. Most people notice the 950 mAh and go berserk, waving their fists at Nokia. But in reality the battery has enough juice to power the phone for more than one day with heavy usage and around two days with normal usage. Of course a bigger battery wouldn't have gone amiss but at the cost of added weight and thickness, I think Nokia did the right choice here.

And please don't quote Sony Ericsson's bullshit battery life figures here; the phones don't even come close to what the manufacturer claims. Nokia's figures might seem low, but atleast they are realistic. SE's figures are like those of the 100cc bike fuel consumption figures. We all know no 100cc bike can manage upwards of 100 kmpl in regular day to day usage. Same is true about the 12 hour talk-time figure.


----------



## azzu (Sep 16, 2008)

krazzy said:


> SE's figures are like those of the 100cc bike fuel consumption figures. We all know no 100cc bike can manage upwards of 100 kmpl in regular day to day usage.


Actually it is possible to Get 100kmpl thru the 100cc bikes and even 125cc Xcide it Depends onthe way u Ride The Bike It may be Difficult In Reality I Agree 
Take it Lightly Am not Commenting To Prove Something  



krazzy said:


> Sony Ericsson's bullshit


 I Think u can be Moore Polite Here


----------



## krazzy (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Dude we don't buy any bike or cell phone to prove their manufacturer's figures. I would buy my bike to ride from point A to point B, the way I want. Do you know how one has to ride in order to get these mileage figures? These figures are obtained by riding the bike on a test track, by one rider continuously at a particular speed. Only then these bikes can achieve their ridiculous mileage figures. Real world riding is completely different and hence you just cannot obtain these figures in real life.

Same is true about the battery life figures. Under normal circumstances one does a lot of other stuff with their phones than just talk. Hence there is no way an ordinary person can obtain 12 hours talk time with these phones, unless they are attached to a car battery.


----------



## azzu (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Bro bro i was just Tellin it was poss but not tryin to prove anythin 
ur right we cannot Get it in General day usage
Just Commentin Take it on lighter side


----------



## oval_man (Sep 16, 2008)

ONe of my friend using E90 says he charges once in 5 days??!!!

If Nokia can give a battery of 1500mAh (BP-4L) to E90 and 1200mAh battery(BL-6F) for N95-8GB,even N82 has BP-6MT (1050mAh)---------->Why only BL-5F (950mAh) for N96?

thread starter is right!

Nokia wants to continuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue it's business.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 16, 2008)

azzu said:


> Take it on lighter side



Don't worry. I wasn't mad or anything.


----------



## ImAClown (Sep 16, 2008)

even the 1110 comes with a more powerful battery.. why dont you use a 1.5V battery? they last long.. really long..


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 16, 2008)

I saw the review and quiet impressed but if you see this page i was thinking battery backup should have been better than n95 8gb

*europe.nokia.com/A4797549
*www.nokia.co.uk/A4515026

Talk time: up to 160 / 230 minutes (WCDMA / GSM) VS Talk time: up to 210 minutes (WCDMA), up to 300 min (GSM)*

Why i looked for the talktime because it will say how long you mobile stays with extensive use..

Only thing i would say when nokia made this n95 8gb was out and they could have made this a n95 8gb killer so that guys like us would have a definite choice to buy.. quiet lost now.. You know that geek feeling right?


----------



## rageahuja (Sep 16, 2008)

well... let's look at the enhancements vs. n95 

*www.realgeek.com/nokia-n96-is-better-than-nokia-n95/

storage>micro sd slot for 8gb more capacity>40 hrs of video recording>live tv over dvb-h>sleeker>slightly larger display>fp2>etc


----------



## oval_man (Sep 18, 2008)

Any N96 owners in this Forum,plz give ur opinion regarding battery life!


----------



## subir12 (Sep 23, 2008)

oval_man said:


> Any N96 owners in this Forum,plz give ur opinion regarding battery life!



yup! i just got it. 

i also had my initial reservation but i just got it recently. 

i charged it for 4 hours and watched 10 music videos of roughly over a minute each, took pictures close to 20, created a trail on sportstracker, browsed for 30 minutes, listened to 5 songs, steamed 3 videos ota and it was only two bars less than full.. so i guess its quite good. i am trying to watch om shanti om full movie at a stretch and will let u know on the back up. soon


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2008)

Yea right.SE's battery life is bullshit.Anyone wants to fight over it coz somehow i manage 3 days out of my k850 with normal usage. 

Sorry krazzy, my phone is made by nokia with an SE sticker on top. 

Think twice before making crap posts.Just because you got a w710 doesnt mean that you will start pulverizing the whole SE portfolio. Btw, i have used the phone you are using now.Less said about battery life the better.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 23, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Yea right.SE's battery life is bullshit.Anyone wants to fight over it coz somehow i manage 3 days out of my k850 with normal usage.
> 
> Sorry krazzy, my phone is made by nokia with an SE sticker on top.
> 
> Think twice before making crap posts.Just because you got a w710 doesnt mean that you will start pulverizing the whole SE portfolio. Btw, i have used the phone you are using now.Less said about battery life the better.



I also have a G700 with me, in case you have forgotten. And it lasts no more than 1 and a half day with normal usage.  So much for SE's great battery life. Oh wait. Maybe you have to be an SE fanboy. Then the battery probably lasts longer. Although that's something I'll never find out.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe you forgot that the g700 is a touchscreen phone and you are comparing a touchscreen phone to a normal phone.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 24, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Maybe you forgot that the g700 is a touchscreen phone and you are comparing a touchscreen phone to a normal phone.



I never compared G700 to any other phone. I compared G700's actual battery life figures to the one that is stated by SE. And as for the touchscreen, that is hardly used 20% of the time. G700 has a full fledged navigation keypad, so the touch screen is made redundant most of the time.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, to be very frank, my friend has the g900 and the battery life is pathetic. So i wont comment on that..i am trying to say that the normal phones by SE have great talktime and easly better than that of other manufactuerers.


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

n95 8gb anyday over this one ..  i have been using n82 for last 8 months and never thought there would be a better handset than n82  until i switched to n95 8 gb .. that large screen is simply awesome ..  i dont even miss xenon flash ..i am more into video recording these days than photos ..   and also its quite cheaper than n96.. if i were to move onto to other hanset it could be n85 ..

also last inquired , k850i cybershit is not available .. what a pitty ..flop phone ..


----------



## krates (Sep 24, 2008)

W810I and K550i last for about 2 days for me which is quite enough lol

lol when HTC phone with there 1/2 day battery life are selling just like anything  then why not N96 lol


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 24, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> also last inquired , k850i cybershit is not available .. what a pitty ..flop phone ..



Thats coz C905 will soon be available and its gonna kick all ur nokia's a**


----------



## krazzy (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ You say that for every phone SE launches. But it never happens.  Maybe you should rename your id to daydreamer instead of dreamcatcher.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Yea, Nokia is giving the C905 a hell lot of cometition.OMG!! Nokia just released a 10mp phone with 20x optical zoom. 

Btw, your id suits you. Always talking krazzy. 

talk sense dude.


----------



## subir12 (Sep 24, 2008)

these are SE vs. Nokia vs. Samsung fights are getting very very boring... 

this is off topic


----------



## krates (Sep 24, 2008)

^^^ very interesting you get to learn many things from wars only

N85 kicks C905 as*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 24, 2008)

N85??


----------



## krates (Sep 24, 2008)

yea except cam 

( nokia vs se lolz)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 24, 2008)

yea...n85 has symbian...what else +c905??


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

samsung innov8 has already kicked ass of c905 .. and its not even out yet ..


----------



## krazzy (Sep 24, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> yea...n85 has symbian...what else +c905??


Man I really hate going off-topic. But now that you have asked a stupid question, you might as well hear the answer.
*
2.6" 16M colour OLED Display* compared to 2.4" 256k TFT Display in C905;
*Slimmer, lighter, dual slider design with dedicated music and gaming keys*;
*3.5mm headphone jack*;
*stereo speakers*;
*30 fps VGA video recording* compared to QVGA in C905;
*1200 mAh battery *compared to 930 mAh in C905;
and yes, *Symbian S60 OS with FP2*.

And oh before I forget it's a _*Nokia*_. That reason is enough for many to consider it over C905.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 24, 2008)

You forgot about the scratch proof screen and the * 8 mp cam* which is enough for people to ditch the n85.


1200 mah li-ion battey compared to the li-po in SE.Do i have to comment on which is better?? 
C905 has dedicated gaming kes too.

@yogi- Get you eyes checked. The c905 is 200 euroes cheaper and takes better pics.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 24, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> You forgot about the scratch proof screen and the * 8 mp cam* which is enough for people to ditch the n85.


I also forgot to mention that N85 will come with an 8gb microSD card.




> 1200 mah li-ion battey compared to the li-po in SE.Do i have to comment on which is better??


Li-pol might be better, but N85 battery is of a bigger capacity. Not to mention the added strain of power on the battery of C905 due to the higher resolution camera and xenon flash. Plus N85 has OLED display which consumes lower power than TFT. So in the end, N85 will last longer. Simple.



> C905 has dedicated gaming kes too.


Yeah. Too bad there are no real dedicated games for it.  Whereas N85 has hundreds of Symbian, Java and N-Gage games.



> The c905 is 200 euroes cheaper and takes better pics.



Well that's just your opinion. Not necessarily the truth. In the two pics that you provided the only better thing in C905 photo is that it is brighter. But as far as actual quality and colours are concerned, INNOV8 is definitely better. And that's my opinion, btw.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 24, 2008)

As for th two pics, did you by any chance see that the pic taken by the innov8 had a purple sky, the visualization in the display board was yellow when it should be red.The Board was yellow when it should have been white. 

ooh..yea...the innov8 beat the c905 by miles.: lol:

Good joke.

btw..if you want to post an opinion on the pics..please do so in the thread itself.


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

u were the one who was comparing that **** k850i to n82 .. look what happened .. its production is stopped now ..  as of now .. innov8 is better than c905..   xenon or not ..

funny how u compare n85 to dumb c905..  no comparisons there .. 8mp cam is not a big deal .. 

read this ..

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/features/item/Camera_Nitty_Gritty-part_3.php


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

Show me a comparison where the innov8 beats the c905 comprehensively.Comprehensively in the sense that the c905 is still a pre production model. The day i get me C905, i will start posting here, and hopefully i will have an innov8 user here to counter me. 

As for your link... i dont see the point as the innov8 wins hands down proving it to be the better cam of the given 4.


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 25, 2008)

^^^

a 5mp camera itself will provide u to print A3 size photos.. why u ppl topple over the mp count.... and isnt there a possibility here that innnov8 could be better...in ur n82 Vs k850..all knew what happened... n82 won the race hands down... better to wait and see than declare alliance just cos it carries ur fav brand...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

We are not talking about nokia here.Nokia is still trying to figure out what hit them. Its about SE and samsung. The innov8 is almost 200 euros costlier and even if it takes "better" photos, i am happy with what i get with my money. Btw, if you havent noticed, theres a thread open for camera comparisons.


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 25, 2008)

^^^

i wasnt talking abt nokia either... here also both have a chance... and "Nokia is still trying to figure out what hit them" ... what is this???


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Nokia is still trying to figure out what hit them.



Man the jokes keep coming.  No wonder I keep coming back to this place. It's filled with friggin' clowns! 

As for INNOV8 being costlier, it also offers lot more than the C905, most notably the 8/16gb memory, 2.8" display and Symbian S60 with FP2 amongst others. For all the stuff that it has, it is priced correctly. Despite being more expensive than C905 it is better value for money.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the innov8 vs c905 discussion should be moved to the specific thread.No posts from me here.


----------



## Edburg (Sep 25, 2008)

AFAIK n79/n85 are smart phones and trump the c905 in all aspects except the camera....and even that only wiht higher resolution i dont think people will see the difference in thier paltry 720p resolution monitors...

going for n85/n79 are quoted by krazzy better display
Slimmer, lighter,3.5mm headphone jack,stereo speakers,30 fps VGA video recording compared to QVGA in C905,better battery;and yes, Symbian S60 OS with FP2.
4/8 GB memory card in bundle,ngage,etc

so in the end C905 is all marketing and little substance...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

We will see who has abetter display when they are placed side by side. 

Slimmer, lighter?? When did this come up when doing a comparison, let nokia bring out something as slim as the c902 first. 
SE comes bundles with the best headphones in the market.I dont see the point of including a 3.5mm jack.
C905 comes with 4gb m2. 
Better battery?? gimme a break. Li-ion to Li-pol.. you guys just dont get it..

c905 has everything and easily beats any nokia when it comes to features. If you want to compare smartphone features, compare it to the innov8 and you will know where nokia stands in the smartphone fight at the moment.

And lol.. just coz nokia doesnt have an 8 mp cam phone.. 8 mp is just a gimmick. Get a life nokia fanboys.


----------



## srikanth.9849671439 (Sep 25, 2008)

+1 for nokia


----------



## Edburg (Sep 25, 2008)

hey listen...i am not against C905 at all...just that other than the camera i find the n79 or so have better features than that...the most important being symbian..

honeslty i dont find much difernece bw 3.2 MP and 5 MP pics in my 720p monitor...but i will go for 8 mp if price difference is not that much...but C905 competes in a hgher segment...so in the upper hand innov8 beats it thumbs down and in lower end i find n79 or such phones better in all features other than the pic resolution...even video resolution...

i gues now u understand me...dreamcatcher


----------



## srikanth.9849671439 (Sep 25, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> c905 has everything and easily beats any nokia when it comes to features.




gud joke...but, i don't have a time to laugh at this..still i'am


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 25, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> SE comes bundles with the best headphones in the market.I dont see the point of including a 3.5mm jack.



Rofl   

When it doesn't have, you say we don't need it either.

Ha ha ...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

C905 is not a high end phone. Its an upper mid end phone. The innov8 costs 35k+ while the c905 will cost you 23k. I guess you understand the value of 12k.So the n85 is lower end and the c905 higher end?? ROFL

Btw, by the time ur N85 launches the C905 will be down to 20/21k. The n79 or whatever has symbian and its not a feature. 

@g5- The headphones come with an adapater, so feel free to use your headphones. Btw, the adapter also comes with a mic, so you can use it as a handsfree.

Show me Nokia's alternative, or something close to the XPERIA in terms of features and i will eat my hat.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

Nokia launched E90 ages ago which was a fully packed handset back then (and still is). It took SE eons to come up with an alternative to it (and one that still hasn't been launched). And now you want Nokia to come with an alternative to Xperia or C905? Nokia doesn't launch phones to just compete with the other trash in the market. They come up with their stuff when they want. And yet they still end up being successful. Maybe SE needs to take some lessons from Nokia on how to make good phones. Then maybe they can save themselves from another major loss. Anyways one more major loss and Sony will pull itself out of the joint venture, leaving Ericsson and all the fanboys out in the cold alone. Then again, some people like to sail in a sinking ship.


----------



## Edburg (Sep 25, 2008)

ever wondered y u r the only one supporting SE in every nokia vs SE discussion ??

honestly ever since the intro of walkman and cybershot phones,SE has been lackluster in perofrmnace...and is a sinking ship now



> c905 has everything and easily beats any nokia when it comes to features.c905 will cost you 23k


y wud they price a flagship phone for ~22k when they already have other phones at the price point ?? wake up man...face it...even a n78 ~15k is much better other than the camera...




> symbian and its not a feature.



dont ever undervalue symbain....u wudnt know about the tons of apps,games,etc


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

^^yea, Dick komiyama called you up and cried over it. SE is a 7 year old company and over the years it has done enough to earn a reputation in itself. It has been almost 4 years since mainstream touchscreens were announced in the circuit but its not until now that nokia has come up with a touch phone on their own that has not yet been announced.

Nokias market share is owing to their strong base in the niche market with handsets such as the 1100 and blah balh and the reputation if being an old firm. The k800 and the k810 outsold all nokias in the midsegment, but due to SE's lack of penetration in the gulf regions and lacking lower end portfolio it could not get a better share. In fact, Nokia';s share came down to a startling 31% in 2005 when SE launched itself with the k750 and the W800.


Companies may go through lean phases but breaking a joint venture is never in the scene. Most people comment when a company is doing bad, not one praises when its doing good.

As for your Innov8 comment. C905 is not a smartphone and as per i am concerned it packs evrything that a mid end user needs and shall be placed accordingly. Its not a competition to the innov8 ither. The n96 falls in the innov8 bracket.



Edburg said:


> y wud they price a flagship phone for ~22k when they already have other phones at the price point ?? wake up man...face it...even a n78 ~15k is much better other than the camera...
> 
> dont ever undervalue symbain....u wudnt know about the tons of apps,games,etc



Are you an analyst?? When the C905 launches the C902 and all will drop prices by 2-3k and will be available for the mid end user. The C905 has been offcially quoted at 450 euros and its the pre order price. 

And stop those fanboyish comments.I am not comparing a smartphone to a normal phone. Yea and that n78 thing is damn noobish.

btw..i have had a 5700 for 6 months if that answers your last comment, and i repeat symbian is not a feature, its an OS for christs sake.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> It has been almost 4 years since mainstream touchscreens were announced in the circuit but its not until now that nokia has come up with a touch phone on their own that has not yet been announced.



I think you have a short-term memory. Or you just don't know much about Nokia phones. Nokia 7710? Nokia 6708? Rings any bells?

And about what I was talking before about SE, here are some links to reinforce it.
*www.engadgetmobile.com/2008/07/31/sony-ericsson-drags-hard-on-sonys-numbers/

*www.engadgetmobile.com/2008/09/02/sony-chief-ponders-aloud-over-sony-ericssons-future/


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

Yea yea, I run a blog on SE dude.You expect me to overlook these rumours?? 

There was also a rumour on SE buying our HTC..did that happen?? Rumours will just be rumours.If you are dumb enough, you will pay heed to them.

Oh yea, 7710.What a great piece. How come Nokia never managed to repeat that feat.. Touchscreens for the sake of creating a touchscreen doesnt count. Those two were utter crap. And moreover, they made use of UiQ to make it.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Yea yea, I run a blog on SE dude.You expect me to overlook these rumours??
> 
> There was also a rumour on SE buying our HTC..did that happen?? Rumours will just be rumours.If you are dumb enough, you will pay heed to them.
> 
> Oh yea, 7710.What a great piece. How come Nokia never managed to repeat that feat.. Touchscreens for the sake of creating a touchscreen doesnt count. Those two were utter crap. And moreover, they made use of UiQ to make it.


Rumours? You call the words of Sony's CEO Howard Stringer rumours? What part of the word 'Rumour" do you don't understand? It's not some nerds discussing in some forum. It's the words of the friggin' CEO!!!

As for 7710, it sold well. But then again it was running Symbian S90 OS. 6708 on the other hand was running UIQ and failed badly. Nokia realised that it doesn't need a touch-screen phone to survive. It's non-touchscreen smartphones were selling well (more than SE's P-Series atleast). The only reason Nokia now launched a full touchscreen phone was to have a competitor to the iPhone. Nokia wouldn't even give a rat's ass about XPERIA as it can hardly do it any damage (if at all the company manages to bring it out before sinking).

SE's future is more or less dependent on the C905 and X1's success. Most people have already lost faith in the company. If these two fail then it's _hasta la vista baby_.


----------



## Edburg (Sep 25, 2008)

@ dreamcatcher....somehow what ever u say just doesnt make sense...

just try answer to the point and not write ur stories..blh blah...

evryone knows which phone excels in features and which is just a marketing gimmick..i am out of here....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

yea, right. SE has a series of phones coming up. Namely, the walkman flagship W902, mid ends like the W595 and the G705 to supplement the x1 and the C905. So please leave yourstupid marketing comments somewhere else. 


About What the CEO said, he never generally mentioned that they are going to break on anything. Its just media hype. "joint venture would have to find its own solution " doesnt mean they are about break up or anything. He just made a passing remark and it was blown out of proportions.


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 25, 2008)

/me rolls on floor laughing, (catching my sides) muahhaha !

What an onTopic Thread, CONGRATS ALL


----------

